# Anyone heard of this company? - Maverick Pet Foods?



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if i'm posting right on this or not....I'm new to this....

Has anyone ever heard of Maverick Pet Foods? - they have both raw called GENESIS RAW and a cooked version called Nature's Kitchen - YUM4DOGS.com....they have been at several shows down here and seem to have credibility with well known trainers here....

Hopefully this posts correctly - thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

sorry - i guess the website for the raw is genesisraw.com


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Never heard of them. I am not a big premade raw feeder. Not only is it ridiculously expensive but it has a bunch of fillers that my dogs dont need such as all those leafy greens, veggies and fruit. They usually end up being about 30-40% of the overall diet. Also there is absolutely no organs in their premade formula, so not only are you paying a premium price but you still have to add organ meats to the diet.


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well...actually the percentage of REAL MEAT is 80%....i noticed that the label for instance does include beef hearts - chicken hearts - turkey hearts - lamb hearts - but the fact that the real meat component is 80% of the product should guarantee that it doesn't have a filler of the veggies. I'll ask them about the organs though......Also - even though you mentioned that they have fruits - there are no fruits listed of any kind....

Regarding price - do you think that at $3.50 per pound it's ridiculously expensive? Down here I can typically only get Chicken for $3 per pound by itself - sometimes it is on special...but then i would have to add in the oils for omega 3's, etc....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

ROJOR1979 said:


> Well...actually the percentage of REAL MEAT is 80%....i noticed that the label for instance does include beef hearts - chicken hearts - turkey hearts - lamb hearts - but the fact that the real meat component is 80% of the product should guarantee that it doesn't have a filler of the veggies. I'll ask them about the organs though......Also - even though you mentioned that they have fruits - there are no fruits listed of any kind....
> 
> Regarding price - do you think that at $3.50 per pound it's ridiculously expensive? Down here I can typically only get Chicken for $3 per pound by itself - sometimes it is on special...but then i would have to add in the oils for omega 3's, etc....


I haven't looked at this specific brand.....but holy cow, where are you from?!? Yes $3.50/lbs, or even $3/lbs, is crazy expensive!! I won't, and never have to, pay over $.99/lbs for chicken...most of the time it is closer to $.50/lbs!!


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah - maybe we don't get the best prices....but for me...I don't have to add anything to the meat...do you make your own food? How much would say it costs when you combine everything together? (oils/supplements/etc) Personally I can't devote that much time - and of course - the meats here are expensive...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

ROJOR1979 said:


> Yeah - maybe we don't get the best prices....but for me...I don't have to add anything to the meat...do you make your own food? How much would say it costs when you combine everything together? (oils/supplements/etc) Personally I can't devote that much time - and of course - the meats here are expensive...


I don't "make" anything, other then throwing it all together. I feed prey model raw, they get meat, bones, organs. I've been lucky enough to get oily fish for my guys, this haven't needed any supps....I don't spend over $2/lbs, with nearly everything being less then $1/lbs...the only things I've bough for more expensive since starting raw are some unique organs(at around 1.20/lbs) and the 25lbs of fresh/frozen sardines I spent $30 on this past month. 

I feed between 5.5-6.5lbs per day, to 5 dogs and 2 cats...that is around 180lbs/month.....and I've never even spent $180 for a months worth of food!:wink:

Where are you from? Many times we can help raw newbies find better deals by knowing where they live.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

ROJOR1979 said:


> Well...actually the percentage of REAL MEAT is 80%....i noticed that the label for instance does include beef hearts - chicken hearts - turkey hearts - lamb hearts - but the fact that the real meat component is 80% of the product should guarantee that it doesn't have a filler of the veggies. I'll ask them about the organs though......Also - even though you mentioned that they have fruits - there are no fruits listed of any kind....


You need to be very careful when reading a companies marketing. You see this:









and think that your food contains "100% human-grade ingredients" and by looking at the picture it shows whole chicken and chicken breast. Yes the meat may come from human grade chickens but I assure you, you are not getting the prime meat cuts. Its actually the left over chicken carcass that still has some meat on it but not the premium meat they are trying to pass off. In reality it is actually this that is going into your chicken premade raw:









They are counting the bone content as a part of the 80% meat content. Heart is a muscle meat and NOT an organ so organs will still have to be added to this product. I took the fruits part from this on theor website "Our blends are made up of 84% meats combined with vegetables, fruits, natural vitamins and minerals." I looked at the ingredients and didnt see any listed but they still claim that some are a part of the diet.

I am also a PMR feeder. Our dogs get whole chunks of food that take very little time to prepare. You just pull out what you are feeding the night before and let it thaw out on your counter over night. If I forget, guess what they get it frozen, lol. We feed whole chicken legs, cut up whole turkeys, beef of any type, pork of any type, ground lamb and whole fish. We also give a raw egg daily and add in organ meats twice a week. Easy peasy simple


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> You need to be very careful when reading a companies marketing. You see this:
> 
> View attachment 7135
> 
> ...


You are being a little "loose" with the truth yourself or maybe I misunderstand you? But you make it sound like it's mostly bone. It is not. If it says for example 80% meat it's 80% meat, there are EUR, US and Canadian labeling laws for this. There are also naming regulations that dictates what you can name a formula based on the ingredient distribution. If you try to circumvent this you'r sales channels becomes very limited. But I agree with you that sometimes companies can be to creative with their wording or graphics. That's all part of the little things that goes into evaluating a product or a company. The most bone content I personally saw was 12%.
And yes, prime meat (meaning meats you and I would typically eat unless you area food snob) is going into petfood, obviously not all or the majority even. That's part of why, in certain areas and periods, you will see upwards price pressure on certain meats and plants. Humans have become so particular about petfood that a significant amount of what could serve as great sources of nutrition for humans now finds it's ways into the pet food industry. However, all this being said, I have no idea how trustworthy this particular company is. They are a complete blank for me. Claims are easy to make. A broad track record of quality and transparency is everything.


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

that sounds good for sure....i think i mentioned the time factor before also that makes it tough.....i'm from s florida down here


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

There really isn't much time involved in raw feeding, you take it out of the freezer a day or two before and you feed it. Done. If you forget feed it frozen. You would have to do the same with a commercial food. I'm sure if you search there is a raw coop near you as well. I can't really understand how people don't "have time" to prepare some food for their pets, how do you have time to exercise and spend time with them? I buy in bulk and chop everything up at that time, takes an hour or two max and then I don't deal with it for several months other than opening the freezer.


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback....I understand what you're saying - about time/etc. Time is something super fragile for me at this stage - work over 100 hours a week literally....I'm trying to get clarification on what i read/hear because there is so much confusion out there. When I heard about the genesisraw.com company and the pricing it sounded like what I had thought to be right on....live in a condo which means i don't have opportunity to store a lot of meats/etc....


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Just to let others here know, Rojor1979 has been on other dog forums today asking about Maverick Pet Foods, talking the company up and making sure to slip the web address into several different food threads.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

ROJOR1979 said:


> Thanks for the feedback....I understand what you're saying - about time/etc. Time is something super fragile for me at this stage - work over 100 hours a week literally....I'm trying to get clarification on what i read/hear because there is so much confusion out there. When I heard about the genesisraw.com company and the pricing it sounded like what I had thought to be right on....live in a condo which means i don't have opportunity to store a lot of meats/etc....


I'm a full time student, work a part time job. I live in a studio apartment with my boyfriend and our two boxers. We still feed the dogs raw. They eat about 95-100lbs a month. We usually spend about $60 a month or so. We have no deep freezer so we can not buy a lot of bulk. Yet, time is not an issue. Its easier than feeding kibble. We chuck it into containers, pull out a container and feed tills its about empty, pull out another to thaw. The dogs eat when its convenient to us. There is no schedule. twice a day we chuck some meat on the rug and they eat. Simple as that.

We plan to get a small deep freezer that doesn't take up much space. But that will be in the future. 

I wouldn't feed pre-made raw unless nothing was available. It would be my last resort before feeding kibble. Which I know will never happen. IMO its over priced and you don't know exactly what your dog is getting. So I wouldn't ever use it. It can say what it wants but it doesn't tell you down to the oz how much of which meat, which bone, what veggies/fruits what is in it, so there is no way to know if your dog will need less/ more meat/bone and as stated before, there is no organs. 

As for supps. My dogs get coconut oil with their egg and ACV in their water. Thats it.


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Makovach - wow - that is like my situation (except for the schooling)....and i also am with you - at least where i am right now in wading through all of the confusion that is being spread out there by the marketing machine of the big companies...I feel like fresh is the way to go, and i'm glad to see that at least there are some pre-packaged options that are not kibble...but i am still learning what questions to ask - specific questions - to wade through the marketing machine...


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Roo - i didn't know that you were only allowed to join one forum to ask questions - to even ask the same questions.......I'm sorry if that is against the dogfoodchat.com policy. I joined cause i though these online forums would be the safe place to and get honest answers - a FORUM - where people give input and recommendations based on their own experiences. There are not that many online - only a couple - I'm glad to see that you are also on a couple of them, but I'm assuming that each forum has a different community of people that are members - so the answers and experiences could vary.....As i mentioned before - on my own journey, there has been a huge learning curve as I filtered through the confusion and contradictory "evidence" being thrown around in the dog feeding world - and most of it is misleading and false....

If you do have good stuff to say and recommendations that you can pass along - thanks because I though that was what i was joining here! The more the better!


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Rojor1979, you can post on as many forums as you like, but when you post statements like the following below on a forum, all in one day on different threads, it does start to sound like advertising, and makes it seem like you're a rep or something for the company. If I'm wrong, I apologize. 

Rojor1979's posts from another forum. . .
_"The home cooked method probably is the safest...although it takes a great deal of time....there is a company down here that is providing fresh frozen - no preservative food that is made with 80% fresh meat....no preservatives....I would give them a try if you are worried about the sacrifice in time....they do all the preparation....Nature's Kitchen - Maverick Pet Foods, Inc. (website link included)
They also say specifically that allergy potential is reduced because there is no artificial elements....it's basically what you would be making for them but it arrives ready to go...it's super practicial.... "_

_"Check out this food: Nature's Kitchen - Maverick Pet Foods, Inc." (website link included)_

_"You have a lot of experience it seems in reviewing the foods out there....Can you check out this food? Nature's Kitchen - Maverick Pet Foods, Inc." (website link included)_

_"can you answer or give any feedback - or do some research on the questions I was asking before - i was asking about maverickpetfood.com ? What about something like this that has truly FRESH meat sources and FRESH ingredients? - as opposed to all the foods that have been listed that for the most part utilize powder Protein MEALS?" _

My recommendation would be similar to what others on this thread have said, if you want to feed fresh food and are concerned about commercial processing, or having "to wade through the marketing machine", then I would look into feeding a home prepared raw diet. No marketing or ingredients to question, no gimicks, you can customize it for your individual dog's needs, you know what's in your diet and the amounts, and the raw beef/raw chicken etc. that you feed, looks like raw beef/raw chicken in it's natural state, not like a frozen glob of food mix in a container, or a frozen patty. 

If a home prepared raw diet sounds like something you'd be interested in feeding, there's a whole raw feeding section on this forum with good information and wonderful members kind enough to help others who are interested in learning how to feed a home prepared raw diet correctly, and are there to answer any questions or concerns you have. 

If not, there are several commercial raw and kibble companies out there besides Maverick Pet Foods, I personally wouldn't focus on just one brand of food, but a few different brands that I was interested in and thought were good to compare. In which case there are also equally wonderful and very helpful members on the kibble/canned section of this forum too.


----------



## ROJOR1979 (Apr 9, 2012)

Makes sense....i was excited once i heard about these guys locally down here.....but I do need to continue on doing more homework and asking the right questions.....there is some trial and error obviously! thanks


----------

